# Chickpea curry



## 4meandthem (Oct 10, 2010)

I made this today for lunch.It was pretty good.

2 tbs canola oil
2 yellow onions small dice
2 tbs chopped garlic-I used jarred but fresh would be better.
2 tsp ginger root minced
1/2 tsp ground clove
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tbs ground cumin
1 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp paprika
1 tsp tumeric
2 cans garbonzo beans (save liquid from 1 1/2)

Put all spices into small bowl.
Fry onions in oil until tender,add spices and cook for 1 minute.
Add garbozos and reserved liquid.
Simmer for about 10 minutes to get beans tender and sauce to blend and reduce a little.

Serve with flat bread or naan.


----------

